# Kurios: SNES läuft seit 20 Jahren - Spieler hat Angst vor dem Abschalten



## MarcHatke (16. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kurios: SNES läuft seit 20 Jahren - Spieler hat Angst vor dem Abschalten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kurios: SNES läuft seit 20 Jahren - Spieler hat Angst vor dem Abschalten


----------



## Ballerer (16. Oktober 2015)

Da scheint das Stromnetz in Japan ja deutlich stabiler zu sein, als bei uns in Deutschland. 20 Jahre ohne Stromausfall bzw. Abschaltung durch Wartungsarbeiten ist schon eine starke Leistung.

Finde es sehr amüsant, dass der Spieler Angst davor hat, die Spielstände zu verlieren. Interessant zu wissen wäre noch, wann er das letzte mal überhaupt damit gespielt hat. Wenn die Konsole seit 20 Jahren durchläuft, er aber seit dem nicht mehr damit gespielt hat, können die Savegames ja nicht so wichtig sein


----------



## Turalyon (16. Oktober 2015)

Ballerer schrieb:


> Da scheint das Stromnetz in Japan ja deutlich stabiler zu sein, als bei uns in Deutschland. 20 Jahre ohne Stromausfall bzw. Abschaltung durch Wartungsarbeiten ist schon eine starke Leistung.
> 
> Finde es sehr amüsant, dass der Spieler Angst davor hat, die Spielstände zu verlieren. Interessant zu wissen wäre noch, wann er das letzte mal überhaupt damit gespielt hat. Wenn die Konsole seit 20 Jahren durchläuft, er aber seit dem nicht mehr damit gespielt hat, können die Savegames ja nicht so wichtig sein



Vielleicht hat er ja nen separaten Generator ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Oktober 2015)

In den 180.000 Stunden hätte er längst nachsehen können, und auch gegebenenfalls das Spiel noch erneut 100x durchspielen können. Pfosten.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (16. Oktober 2015)

Der Mann sollte sich einen Emulator zulegen...


----------



## kidou1304 (16. Oktober 2015)

das nen ich mal crank


----------



## CryPosthuman (16. Oktober 2015)

Viel interessanter finde ich, dass es dann dort in den letzten 20 Jahren absolut keinen Stromausfall gegeben haben muss...


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2015)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Viel interessanter finde ich, dass es dann dort in den letzten 20 Jahren absolut keinen Stromausfall gegeben haben muss...



Also ich hatte in meinen Lebensjahren bisher genau 1 Stromausfall, und das war auch nur, weil an Arbeiten an der Hauptleitung die ganze Straße abgeschaltet werden musste, also es war kein Ausfall durch irgendwelche Notfälle oder Katastrophen oder so.
So unüblich ist das also gerade nicht, jedenfalls in Deutschland.


----------



## SKJmin (16. Oktober 2015)

Musste erst einmal nachschaeun was es denn für ein Spiel ist... Ob es sich wirklich lohnt das System 20 Jahre lang nicht auszuschalten...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDt4ulUnBrc


----------



## CryPosthuman (16. Oktober 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich hatte in meinen Lebensjahren bisher genau 1 Stromausfall, und das war auch nur, weil an Arbeiten an der Hauptleitung die ganze Straße abgeschaltet werden musste, also es war kein Ausfall durch irgendwelche Notfälle oder Katastrophen oder so.
> So unüblich ist das also gerade nicht, jedenfalls in Deutschland.


OK, ich hab hier bei Stuttgart so ein zweimal im Jahr Stromausfall, gerade im Sommer bei Gewitter...


----------



## Dai-shi (16. Oktober 2015)

SKJmin schrieb:


> Musste erst einmal nachschaeun was es denn für ein Spiel ist... Ob es sich wirklich lohnt das System 20 Jahre lang nicht auszuschalten...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDt4ulUnBrc


Öhm... Nein... ^^
Ich hätte es ja verstanden, wenn es ein Aufbauspiel ala Sim City oder ähnliches gehandelt hätte, wo er seine Leistung nicht verlieren will, aber bei einem schnöden Jump`n Run?
No Way ^^


----------



## Loosa (16. Oktober 2015)

Grolmori schrieb:


> Die gesamte Super Nintendo-Geschichte lest ihr in Originalsprache unter unserem Link.



Danke für diesen Hinweis. Dann lese ich das mal... auf japanisch. 

/edit: oh, der Originalartikel ist ja auf englisch.
Schließe mich aber den anderen an, dass er das doch längst mal wieder hätte erspielen können. Bei 17 Watt Stromverbrauch läppert sich das auch von den Kosten.


----------



## SpieleKing (16. Oktober 2015)

Sorry kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Jedes Stromnetz, egal wie gut es ist, muss aus Wartungsgründen hin und wieder abgeschaltet werden oder kommt anderweitig zum erliegen. Besonders im Asiatischen (Japanischen) Raum, wo Erdbeben an der Tagesortnung sind.


----------



## Dai-shi (16. Oktober 2015)

Ach noch eine Sache... Stand da wie alt er ist? Ich meine, es ist schon komisch, dass er seit 20 Jahren in der gleichen Wohnung wohnt.
War er vielleicht 15 als er angefangen hat zu spielen und wohnt mit 35 immer noch bei Mama? Oder hat er mit 25 angefangen und jetzt mit 45 läuft die Kiste immer noch?

Theoretisch möglich, aber trotzdem seltsam...


----------



## Loosa (16. Oktober 2015)

Laut Originalartikel ist er einmal umgezogen, brachte das SNES aber schnell genug wieder an die Stromversorgung bevor Speicher/Batterie sich leeren konnte. Stromausfälle gab es seines Wissens nach keine.

Theoretisch könnte er die Batterie im laufenden Betrieb wechseln. Oder für Stromsicherheit eine UPS dazuwischenschalten, die dürfte bei der Leistungsaufnahme ein paar Stunden halten.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich hatte in meinen Lebensjahren bisher genau 1 Stromausfall, und das war auch nur, weil an Arbeiten an der Hauptleitung die ganze Straße abgeschaltet werden musste, also es war kein Ausfall durch irgendwelche Notfälle oder Katastrophen oder so.
> So unüblich ist das also gerade nicht, jedenfalls in Deutschland.



1x ? Glückspilz. Bei unseren Vollpfosten von Straßenbauern oder E-Werkern fällt immer mal das Netz aus. Im Schnitt 1-2 mal/Jahr ist der Saft für kurze Zeit (wenige Sekunden oder auch mal länger (30 Minuten bis 2 h) weg.


----------



## battschack (16. Oktober 2015)

Glaubt das wirklich jemand? Ich wenn das bild angucke wie die kabeln ubers modul liegen ... bei mir hat sich mein kiste teilweise 5x am tag verabschiedet wenn man auch nur grob mit nem kabel ans spiel gestossen ist.

Ich behaupte er lügt was das zeug hergibt...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (16. Oktober 2015)

Es kann ja zu Stromausfällen ( nachts / während der Arbeit etc.) gekommen sein, die er gar nicht mitbekommen hat. Die Konsole steht ja auf "On", schaltet sich also auch wieder ein wenn der Strom wieder da ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Oktober 2015)

gabs 20 Jahre keinen Stromausfall oder wie?


----------



## Holyangel (16. Oktober 2015)

habe mit dem titel nichts anzufangen gewußt, bei youtube ein video geguckt und es kam mir aus steam bekannt vor, da scheint es eine neuauflage zu dem Spiel zu geben ^^


----------



## Tamagotshi (16. Oktober 2015)

Hab meinen Alten Snes grade mal ausgeppackt zum Testen also was ich gesehen Habe Zelda, Sim CitY, S.Mario alle speicherstände "fut erhalten " ^^ Ich hatte ma ne PS 1 bevor ich Konsolen den Rücken gekehrt habe die war nach 2, 1/2 ( ohne Chip! ) im Eimer ..............


----------



## Triplezer0 (16. Oktober 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> gabs 20 Jahre keinen Stromausfall oder wie?



Wahrscheinlich hat er einen Notfall Generator xD


----------



## Grolt (16. Oktober 2015)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Ach noch eine Sache... Stand da wie alt er ist? Ich meine, es ist schon komisch, dass er seit 20 Jahren in der gleichen Wohnung wohnt.
> War er vielleicht 15 als er angefangen hat zu spielen und wohnt mit 35 immer noch bei Mama? Oder hat er mit 25 angefangen und jetzt mit 45 läuft die Kiste immer noch?
> 
> Theoretisch möglich, aber trotzdem seltsam...



Naja. In Japan ist es nicht unüblich das unverheiratete Männer oder Frauen noch mit Mitte 30 Zuhause wohnen. Vor allem im Großraum Tokyo. Dort eine Wohnung zu finden ist nicht nur unglaublich schwer, sondern auch extrem teuer.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hat er die Konsole nicht nur seit 20 Jahren an, sondern sitzt auch seit 20 Jahren davor


----------



## AC3 (17. Oktober 2015)

schafft nicht mal der beste server. hut ab das dieses teil angeblich seit 20 jahren durchläuft ^^


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Oktober 2015)

Naja Goro läuft bestimmt auch irgenwo auf der Welt herum. Über einen Vierarmigen Mitarbeiter würde sich doch jede Firma freuen.... Oh man, glaubt Ihr wirlich jeden Scheiss der im Internet steht? Viel schlimmer ist ja, dass PCGames damit seine News füllt - aber solche Sachen bekommen ja reichlich Klicks. Wie schon viele hier angemerkt haben ist es praktisch nicht möglich 20 Jahre ohne Stromausfall gelebt zu haben. Gerade nach Fukushima bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das Stromnetz wirklich stablil ist. Auch der Tsunami in Japan könnte das Stromnetz eventuell zum erliegen gebracht haben. Natürlich kann dieser Bursche auch irgendwo leben, wo es permanente Stromversorgung und Sicherheit vor Erdbeben und Tsunamis gibt. 

Die Aussage dass er umgezogen sei ist schon seltsam. Angenommen das SNES ist in der Steckdose der Wohnung angeschlossen, da müsste praktisch die Wand inklusive Steckdose und der Stromversorgung mit Umgezogen sein, es ist überhaupt nicht möglich die Stromversorgung zu erhalten wenn man den Stecker aus der Wand zieht ergo kann mein USP bzw. USV einfach mal so anschließen weil das SNES sofort ausgehen würde...


----------



## Schalkmund (17. Oktober 2015)

Mich wundert dass, die Konsole das mitmacht 20 Jahre lang unter Strom zu stehen, aber gut früher wurden vielleicht auch noch nicht so viele Sollbruchstellen in technischen Geräten verbaut.


----------



## Ajkula (17. Oktober 2015)

Der Mann sollte sich ein Leben zulegen


----------



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Mich wundert dass, die Konsole das mitmacht 20 Jahre lang unter Strom zu stehen, aber gut früher wurden vielleicht auch noch nicht so viele Sollbruchstellen in technischen Geräten verbaut.



Wahrscheinlich ist es ähnlich wie bei dem Centennial Light, das seit über hundert Jahren brennt. Glühbirnen, jedenfalls die traditionellen, gehen fast immer beim Einschalten kaputt. Wenn die Konsole pausenlos läuft ist das wahrscheinlich sogar gesünder für die Komponenten.

Wir hatten mal einen Server der nach einem einstündigen Stromausfall kaputt ging. War bei dem Modell wohl ein bekanntes Problem, weil die verbauten Kondensatoren nach dem Abkühlen oft platzten. War immerhin vom Wartungsvertrag gedeckt.
Überhaupt ist das mit der geplanten Obsoleszenz ja nicht soo klar. Viele "Sollbruchstellen" entstehen einfach durch die Abwägung von Preis und Qualität. Siehe Waschmaschinen, wo eine Miele um einiges mehr kostet aber auch um einiges länger hält.


----------



## Schalkmund (17. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Viele "Sollbruchstellen" entstehen einfach durch die Abwägung von Preis und Qualität.


Ja, aber gerade die angesprochenen Kondensatoren verursachen häufig Probleme, eine Vielzahl der technischer Geräte hätte eine deutlich längere Lebenserwartung, wenn z.B. Elkos verwendet würden die eine höhere Qualität haben aber nur wenige Cent mehr kosten. Von daher kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass der Hersteller nicht nur die paar Cent in der Produktion sparen will, sondern auch verhindern, dass das Gerät zu lange lebt und der Kunde alle paar Jahre Nachschub braucht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es ähnlich wie bei dem Centennial Light, das seit über hundert Jahren brennt. Glühbirnen, jedenfalls die traditionellen, gehen fast immer beim Einschalten kaputt. Wenn die Konsole pausenlos läuft ist das wahrscheinlich sogar gesünder für die Komponenten.
> 
> Wir hatten mal einen Server der nach einem einstündigen Stromausfall kaputt ging. War bei dem Modell wohl ein bekanntes Problem, weil die verbauten Kondensatoren nach dem Abkühlen oft platzten. War immerhin vom Wartungsvertrag gedeckt.
> Überhaupt ist das mit der geplanten Obsoleszenz ja nicht soo klar. Viele "Sollbruchstellen" entstehen einfach durch die Abwägung von Preis und Qualität. Siehe Waschmaschinen, wo eine Miele um einiges mehr kostet aber auch um einiges länger hält.



Exakt ! 

Das Ein/ Aussachalten, ist für viele Bauteile belastender als der eigentliche Betrieb.


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Oktober 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Exakt !
> 
> Das Ein/ Aussachalten, ist für viele Bauteile belastender als der eigentliche Betrieb.



Vorallem wäre es mal besser wenn es für manche Geräte einfach Ein/Aus Schalter gäbe. Wenn ich z.B. meine Lenkräder an und abschliesse und den Stecker in die Steckdose rein oder herausziehe knistert es immer so seltsam als ob gleich das Netzteil kaputt geht. Kennt das jemand? Das gibts auch am PC wenn man den Netzstecker einsteckt und das Netzteil nicht ausgeschaltet ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Exakt !
> 
> Das Ein/ Aussachalten, ist für viele Bauteile belastender als der eigentliche Betrieb.


Ich frage mich sowieso warum man heutzutage überhaupt noch klassisch-mechanische Schalter einsetzt. Fernseher wie z.B. von Samsung haben diese schon länger, von daher wäre sowas für Konsolen gar nicht so verkehrt. Wo doch moderne Technik heutzutage mehr und mehr mit Touch-Bedienung daherkommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Vorallem wäre es mal besser wenn es für manche Geräte einfach Ein/Aus Schalter gäbe. Wenn ich z.B. meine Lenkräder an und abschliesse und den Stecker in die Steckdose rein oder herausziehe knistert es immer so seltsam als ob gleich das Netzteil kaputt geht. Kennt das jemand? Das gibts auch am PC wenn man den Netzstecker einsteckt und das Netzteil nicht ausgeschaltet ist.


Da ist die direkte Strombespeisung, last sich nicht vermeiden wenn das Endgerät keinen echten An-/Aus-Betrieb hat.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich sowieso warum man heutzutage überhaupt noch klassisch-mechanische Schalter einsetzt. Fernseher wie z.B. von Samsung haben diese schon länger, von daher wäre sowas für Konsolen gar nicht so verkehrt. Wo doch moderne Technik heutzutage mehr und mehr mit Touch-Bedienung daherkommen.




König Kunde...was ?  

Ja ne, der Hintergrund sind halt die Kosten... ganz einfach. Entwicklung / passendes  Netzteil konzipieren etc.

btw. Ohne Ein/ Aus sind auch die Stromkosten etwas höher


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da ist die direkte Strombespeisung, last sich nicht vermeiden wenn das Endgerät keinen echten An-/Aus-Betrieb hat.



Ach so naja ich habe mir jetzt eine Steckdosenleiste mit einen Schalter gekauft, da schalte ich dann zwar auch meine Monitore ab, aber besser als diese geknistere. Wie meinst du das mit mechanischen Schalter, ist das bei der PS4 nen mechanischer Schalter? Also die XBox One hat wie damals die PS3 so ein Feld wo man halt auf das X drücken muss, man aber praktisch wie gegen eine Fensterscheibe drückt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. Oktober 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ach so naja ich habe mir jetzt eine Steckdosenleiste mit einen Schalter gekauft, da schalte ich dann zwar auch meine Monitore ab, aber besser als diese geknistere. Wie meinst du das mit mechanischen Schalter, ist das bei der PS4 nen mechanischer Schalter? Also die XBox One hat wie damals die PS3 so ein Feld wo man halt auf das X drücken muss, man aber praktisch wie gegen eine Fensterscheibe drückt.



Die 360 hat zu Beispiel einen mechanischen Schalter. Die Blende davor sieht halt nur etwas schicker aus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ach so naja ich habe mir jetzt eine Steckdosenleiste mit einen Schalter gekauft, da schalte ich dann zwar auch meine Monitore ab, aber besser als diese geknistere. Wie meinst du das mit mechanischen Schalter, ist das bei der PS4 nen mechanischer Schalter? Also die XBox One hat wie damals die PS3 so ein Feld wo man halt auf das X drücken muss, man aber praktisch wie gegen eine Fensterscheibe drückt.


Die Einschaltung via Pad ist eine ebenso gute Alternativlösung. Würde sich als Standard für alle Konsolen eigentlich bestens eignen, warum das nicht alle machen ist schon komisch.


----------

